# New to forum and my new Sears



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi folks,

I am new to the forum and it's good to be here. I have recently gotten into garden tractors with my father. My father has had the bug for many years. I also just was given (I think) a 1966 Suburban 10 that needs lots of TLC. Can anyone confirm the age? Also, as I take the journey into restoration of this tractor, do any of you have one similar?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm sorry, but I can't be of any help. I just wanted to extend a greeting.

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

bolillo_loco said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm sorry, but I can't be of any help. I just wanted to extend a greeting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the warm welcome bolillo_loco.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum suburban66! Not a bad looking tractor there, sure looks like a '66 suburban 10. Once you get dug into it, and find a few numbers on it, it may help to pin point exactly what it is.
Cheers


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum suburban66! Not a bad looking tractor there, sure looks like a '66 suburban 10. Once you get dug into it, and find a few numbers on it, it may help to pin point exactly what it is.
> 
> Cheers



That's kind of what I was thinking. I pick her up tomorrow. I pray that the original Tecumseh is in it. If not that's a whole other layer to the restoration. I'll update soon!


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

Update: went to get the tractor but that didn't work out. I'll be able to pick her up Saturday. In the meantime, check out the accessories that comes with her.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice, complete with Virginia Creeper.

You've got to love accessories. This is one saving grace of the older line of garden tractors that Sears sold. There are a plethora of inexpensive durable attachments, and the tractors were built heavy enough to pull them about for decades without breaking. 

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not only did I score the 66 today but also the 68 as well. The 68 has its original Tecumseh and I believe it will be the first to be restored. BONUS: Comes with the snow plow and wheel weights!


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

Update: after much research on a color to use for the Jade Mist I have chosen Rustoleum's Hammered Verde Green. http://www.menards.com/main/mobile/...-green-spray-paint-12-oz/p-1956349-c-8046.htm

Anyone else have suggestions?

Check out this video too:
http://youtu.be/tLuy7FAyFes


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Verde Green... That's sort of ironic 'cause it translates to green green... I speak, read, and write a fair amount of Spanish, so that's the first thing that jumped out at me. It's the same in Italian, and "Vert" in French. Once one learns both Spanish and English, French words leap from the page. 

Outside of the classroom, that's not a bad looking color. Unfortunately, I'm not familiar with Craftsman's prior to the late 70s. Were you trying to keep the theme of your project factory original?

When looking at your first photo, I've noticed something. 




suburban66 said:


>


Curiosity has overcome me. I couldn't help but notice the sink in the background, so is it supposed to mean the proverbial, _"It cost me everything but the kitchen sink..."_ I also see that you've "insulated" yourself from paying too much for things... The puns are so bad that they're almost offensive.


I couldn't resist!

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

Haha! I am in the education field currently data work for my state's schools. Prior I was a principal and teacher. I am familiar with Spanish and also laugh at the name of the color. I may paint the motor blanco white. 

The picture with all the fun stuff in the background belongs to the person who gave me these tractors. You wouldn't believe all the stuff he has just laying around; its fascinating really. 

As far as originality, I'd like to restore to original but the jade mist is no longer in production from what I understand. My goal is to bring it back as closely as possible but I'm not that stuck on "perfect restoration."
Cheers!


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

suburban66 said:


> I may paint the motor blanco white.


The Verd _Verde_ Green looks close enough to the factory color in the _few _photos I've seen. 

But why would you paint your engine blanco white when they've got the handsomely dashing color Le Blanc blanco white auf weiß? I simply love their marketing ploys, and no amount of ironic satire can expose their obvious agenda in my opinion. 

I've never worked in the education field. I'm a factory worker, well I was until they shipped the job overseas... We've imported a lot of Puerto Ricans and Mexicans 'round here, so that's how I picked up Spanish. As a boy growing up, my entire family, and much of Pennsylvania was strictly German American, so I was exposed to a lot of German language in my youth. 

Patiently awaiting future restoration photos,
bolillo


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

Spent today power washing, cleaning up and disassembling the tractor. My father and I worked from 9am this morning until about 6 this evening. Needless to say, I'm pretty beat! 

I'm pretty happy with the compression. It seems a little carb and seal work will hopefully be the most of it. 

These are a few photos of the 68 prior to a bath and the last pic is my baby girl posing with the torn down tractor. Cheers!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,Suburban66,
Welcome to the forum ! That's a real cutie of a helper,you have !
You can MAKE the Verde Green,if you mix your own. I do it with Rustoleum quarts,on all my tractor paint jobs. Use Acetone to thin it,and combine the forest green,with the white,until it matches.
The new Rustoleum dries quickly,and comes in flat,satin,and gloss finishes.Thin accordiing to instructions on the can,and it looks great !
I use an HVLP gun from Harbor Freight,with the 20oz. replaceable plastic jars($12.00-$29.00),and they only need 15-30 psi.

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/paint.html


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

jhngardner367 said:


> Hey,Suburban66,
> Welcome to the forum ! That's a real cutie of a helper,you have !
> You can MAKE the Verde Green,if you mix your own. I do it with Rustoleum quarts,on all my tractor paint jobs. Use Acetone to thin it,and combine the forest green,with the white,until it matches.
> The new Rustoleum dries quickly,and comes in flat,satin,and gloss finishes.Thin accordiing to instructions on the can,and it looks great !
> ...



Thanks for the tips on the paint. My brother does taxidermy on the side and has a nice paint set up. I thought about mixing my own to match the original Jade Mist but I am not sure yet. 

Currently, I am spending my evenings degreasing and sanding the parts to the motor which is not fun. 

This is such a fun hobby that I never thought I'd venture into but here I am! 

Thanks again 

Cheers!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I was a gas/diesel mechanic for nearly 30 yrs,but when I started doing small engines, I thought" Why didn't I do THIS,first?!?"
I buy the quarts of Rustoleum paint,and have had great success with it. 
With,or without a primer,it covers well,and the new formula dries faster(remember waiting up to 3 days?),usually within 1/2 hour.
They normally cost about $8 / qt.,and a bit of playing can get you the color/tint you need.


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

jhngardner367 said:


> I was a gas/diesel mechanic for nearly 30 yrs,but when I started doing small engines, I thought" Why didn't I do THIS,first?!?"
> I buy the quarts of Rustoleum paint,and have had great success with it.
> With,or without a primer,it covers well,and the new formula dries faster(remember waiting up to 3 days?),usually within 1/2 hour.
> They normally cost about $8 / qt.,and a bit of playing can get you the color/tint you need.



I grew up on a farm (sort if non working) and went to college and have moved to the greater DC area, Cleveland, and other metro areas. I currently work in Columbus but live back close to my home area in Ohio. My father has always been into tractors and lawn tractors but I was just too busy I guess. Now that I'm back home I've caught the bug too and have acquired an appreciation. 

I, like you, should have gotten into this a long time ago. I just recently learned what a carburetor actually does and how to clean it. Lol (baby steps, right?)

Cheers!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

carburetor That's a French word. It translates to 'Don't mess with it if you don't know about such things'. At least that's what I've been told.

'Something isn't acting right', first thing people do is grab a screwdriver and start turning air/fuel adjustments. Instead they should knock the crud out of the air filter or clean the float bowl.
I've seen a wood screw ran into a vent hole on one to keep the gas from leaking out.

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Love it Cub !LOL!

Suburban66,
It does get addictive. It has to do with seeing your work take shape,and using it.
You will,naturally try more and more projects,and soon.....you'll be an old fart,like us ! LOL!
Those older Sears units were real workhorses,and I love seeing them reborn,and working !


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

Well boys I certainly don't know French but I have a pretty good teacher. 

Thanks for the warm welcome fellas more to come soon. Things I know I need now:

A new fly wheel
A new dash
A new shroud or flywheel cover. 

Cheers!


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

suburban66 said:


> Well boys _*I certainly don't know French*_ but I have a pretty good teacher.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome fellas more to come soon. Things I know I need now:
> 
> ...


Carburetor is a loaner word from French. It means, "If you don't understand me, I will _taunt_ you with a silly accent _haw haw!"_

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What engine #s do you have on the engines,Sub ?
They look more like Briggs engines.


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

jhngardner367 said:


> What engine #s do you have on the engines,Sub ?
> 
> They look more like Briggs engines.



Hi. 

The 68 has a Tecumseh HH120. The 66 should have a Tecumseh HH100 however its a newer sears engine that may possibly be a Briggs. I am going Saturday to buy an HH100 for the 66.

As far a # on the 68, I'll have to get back to you on that...

Edit: the number on the motor is Model 143.582132

Cheers!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,
Either way,they should be some great tractors,when finished ! 
Like the Bolens,and Fords of that era,they were hard workers,and a lot of fun !


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

Met a really great guy who has a lot of garden tractor parts. The guy actually had so much stuff I sort-of became overwhelmed. Lol

Long story short, I scored the snorkel muffler and a belt cover. 

Cheers!


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

Second attachment


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's pretty cool !
I've always loved looking around ,and seeing what some one may have,and many times,even if they don't sell it,you end up talking and learning .


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

Agreed! This gentleman was awesome and soooo knowledgeable. He was telling me he is restoring a Wheel Horse and had it in his living room so he can work in it in comfort. Now that's dedication right?


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

suburban66 said:


> Agreed! This gentleman was awesome and soooo knowledgeable. He was telling me he is restoring a Wheel Horse and had it in his living room so he can work in it in comfort. Now that's dedication right?


My friend Mike parked his Harley in the corner of his LR in winter so he could sit and polish chrome till spring. 
I don't recommend grinding rusty parts or spraying paint there though.


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

I would personally never bring even my Harley in doors but it was a fun experience.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I tried it,......ONCE !

I didn't think my wife KNEW words like that !!!


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

jhngardner367 said:


> I tried it,......ONCE !
> 
> I didn't think my wife KNEW words like that !!!



HA! HA!

I laughed out loud


----------



## suburban66 (Jun 2, 2014)

I haven't updated in a while. I have the motor completely torn down. Looks like I am going to need a new flywheel for sure as it is missing two teeth. The missing teeth is also the reason it keeps wearing out the rings. I'll also need to get new seals of course. The rear end seams fine but need a lot of TLC. 

Lastly, I am going to have to buy a new dash too which is a serious bummer. 

Cheers!


----------

